# Clinton Anderson-His DVD's



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I have that kit and like it a lot. I don't have the experience to answer most of your questions though. I find CA's teaching style easy to understand and the DVDs are just loaded with info. He uses his own horse and then a very sensitive green horse, so you see what it should look like when it's perfect and how hard it can be to teach it. He goes through everything a ton of times.

If you like that NH style but don't want to spend the money, I also bought Sean Patrick's DVD set called Countdown to Broke that's pretty much the same stuff. He also has a book you can buy if you don't want the DVDs that has all the same info in it. He doesn't have quite as much detail on working with an overly sensitive horse, but it's still very good.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

I love his DVD's. I have used them on several very different horses. He has a section after the lesson on hot/cold horses where he goes over the difference in applying to the different personalities. Check out giddyupflix.com. It's basically Netflix for horse training DVD's. You pay a monthly fee and rent them for as long as you want/need.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I actually really like CA. I didn't buy the kit, I found it cheaper to join the club. When you do, you get access to all the videos online. It's a monthly fee, I think it was only like 20 bucks a month. You also get discounts on his stuff if you choose to buy it. It's over priced and you can get stuff really similar for much cheaper but I will admit to buying the halter, lunge line, leadrope, and stick. The stick I never figured out how to use but the halter and leadrope I love.....


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

There's also a Clinton Anderson's No worries club on fb and it's free. There's also a Clinton Anderson's only where you can buy, swap, and sell his product. All you have to do is submit a request to join the group, or have another member send you an invite.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Also every year on Black Friday he sells his stuff for about 30-50% off.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have Fundamental, Intermediate, Advanced and trick training kits. I love them all. I will say following the Method as CA refers to it does work on all horses. I have used the Method to train everything from a spoiled stallion to a BLM mustang. The important thing to remember with all horses regardless of the method you follow is each horse is different and it is the trainer who makes the difference. You have to be able to read the horse, make adjustments, know when to apply pressure, release the pressure, up the pressure, and that is not something that can be taught or learned through a video. The exercises build on each other so it is kind of important to follow each exercise in order, if you cherry pick and skip around you will end up with holes.

CA is a good teacher he explains what he is doing, why he is doing it, and has fixes for any horse or rider problems that may arise. I do recommend the halter and lead rope, the knock offs are just not the same. I also recommend the handy stick while a knock off will work, I use my stick so many hours a day the knock offs were falling apart on me every month. I have had the same CA handy stick for three years now and it is still in great shape.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

There are many really good tv trainers, and IMHO, CA is one of them. I have owned/trained horses for nearly 30 years and I've watched his program for about 5 years. He is particularly good at teaching people how to fix the problems and baggage that come with most of the horses that newbies end up buying.
I loved, loved, loved my Arabian, "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP), who I bought as a 4yo, and he was practically perfect, BUT he never backed well and he _could have been perfect_ if I had learned to train him like CA does.
So, even older horse owners with some experience can benefit from his method. I do have his 2004 book, courtesy of bsms, one of the great people here on the forum, WHO GAVE ME HIS COPY!!!!!!
I do not believe that ANY horse can have too much training. Horses do not mind if you go back over lessons that they have mastered, either. They are NOT like the "Special Snowflakes" in the public school system who have no respect for their teachers.
Horses CRAVE leadership. When you show them that YOU are in charge, they will calmly submit and look forward to your telling them what to do, when to do it, and how long.
Hope this helps. Buy the DVD's. =D


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

ecasey said:


> Also every year on Black Friday he sells his stuff for about 30-50% off.


They're having another sale May 20th - 26th.


----------



## LuckyHorse11 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Pretty helpful so far keep the comments coming! I wonder if the no worries club membership fee ever goes on sale.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianGirl66 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Love Clinton*

LOVE CA. My trainer is a CA-based trainer (she has seen all his stuff, gone to his seminars, belongs to the club, uses all the gear, but couldn't afford the $ to get certified through him) and his mantra of "make the wrong thing hard and the right thing easy" is invaluable. I have been in training for about 9 months now with my young/green (6 years old) Arabian mare. His techniques have made my mare so much calmer, so much braver, and so much more my partner rather than my spooky, easily-startled adversary. She LOVES to learn and is respectful and willing now while doing it. Not only that, but NHT has made her safer for my boarding barn, because she has excellent ground manners. Attached is a picture of my mare with me practicing desensitization--I'm throwing a heavy lead rope up over her body and head and whipping the ground with it next to her. She didn't move, and in fact, looked like she was going to go to sleep.


----------

